# Site Suggestion



## DarkWay (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay now I know its frustrating for everyone (except the......"people" that do it) to have threads full of


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "OMG teh ROM is OUT, WHERE can i getz it?"
> "Link to Rom"


----------



## Raika (Mar 12, 2010)

It was done before for a couple of major releases (can't remember which ones) but it still didn't stop people from asking these questions. Just ignore those things if you can't take it.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 12, 2010)

You know how many times that's been done? Plus the fact that no one seems to know how to read in those topics in the first place. Alongside the people that purposely join to either troll the kids or link the rom on purpose.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 12, 2010)

it's not that I can't take it I just feel sorry for the hassle it puts the mods through and I'd just like to help keep temp as "clean" as possible anyway I can


----------



## prowler (Mar 12, 2010)

What WOULD be much easier, if people used the report button and NOT reply to trolls/rom links etc.
But its hard for people to understand. (Maybe making the report button clear? (red text and all that))


And why do these 'site suggestions' come up every time a major release has just come out?


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 12, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> What WOULD be much easier, if people used the report button and NOT reply to trolls/rom links etc.
> But its hard for people to understand. (Maybe making the report button clear? (red text and all that))
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prowler (Mar 12, 2010)

DarkWay said:
			
		

> because they're usually full of noobs posting crap, asking for warez and opening like 200 different threads about the same topic?



So you would like one thread with (possibly) 1,000+ posts?
Wouldn't that be harder for mods?

With different threads, the speed people posting is decreased. If it was just one thread, the speed will be increased therefore moar modding.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 12, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> DarkWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



does it really make a difference? i'd add up to the same amount of post over various threads anyway wouldn't it? and the same amount of time switching between threads and pages, plus I'm sure when a post is reported the mods get straight to that post and don't have to read the entire thread.

EDIT:- and 1 or 2, 3 threads tops should be enough there really is no need for any more than that (polls are excluded unless its the same question ofcourse (but that would just be fail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 12, 2010)

I voted no, because although i know where you are trying to go with this, it will not work because these notices will always be ignored, and the message in the notice is already in the site rules which everybody should of read and took notice of before signing up as a member.


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 12, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> I voted no, because although i know where you are trying to go with this, it will not work because these notices will always be ignored, and the message in the notice is already in the site rules which everybody should of read and took notice of before signing up as a member.



yeah but barely anyone reads them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you should be forced to sit there and read them before your able to sign up and the rule that gets broken the most (like the one asking/posting roms) should be in a header on every thread if your not a member or not signed in (don't know if this is there already I haven't been signed out for a LONG time)


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe actually banning the people who break the rules would be a good idea.  
The rules state that a ban will be issued but usually it's just a warn.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 13, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Maybe actually banning the people who break the rules would be a good idea.
> The rules state that a ban will be issued but usually it's just a warn.



This would probably work eventually when these rule breakers get the message, but the rules state "failure to comply with these rules "MAY" result in an instant ban"


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 13, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually a few people were banned for requesting ROM links and such during the height of the pokemon hysteria. And the "Do not request ROM links etc" warning have been posted on the front page several times before when big games have been released. At the end of the day these measures only make so much of an impact, and we will always have problems with people joining and breaking the rules during these big releases.


----------



## ZackVee (Mar 16, 2010)

Sounds like a decent idea to me, it would stop at least a FEW people.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 16, 2010)

Put it in giant bold red at the top of every page in the relevant system's section, below the navigation "tree" and above the thread's top buttons.

That way they HAVE to see it every page load, then if it does happen they can just be *insta-perma-banned* because there's no excuse, they HAD to see it each page load, and they just don't care.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 16, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Jackthelad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I say put registration at Admin-approval during big releases like Zelda, Pokemon, Mario, Final Fantasy, whatever.  It'd at least help deter the noobs a bit...Or up the post-limit-per-minute settings.  Or rather, lower it.  At least for people under 100 posts.  Heck, I'd say make it so you can't make a new topic until you've got 30 posts just because.


----------



## Opium (Mar 16, 2010)

Well sometimes we do have big red text underneath a rom release saying we do not host the rom here. Not always though.

But the general policy is to ban on sight anyone who links to the rom. I've done a few bannings since Silver and Gold were released.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 16, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> Well sometimes we do have big red text underneath a rom release saying we do not host the rom here. Not always though.
> 
> But the general policy is to ban on sight anyone who links to the rom. I've done a few bannings since Silver and Gold were released.



Since Silver and Gold?  Dayum.  I don't know this site existed in the 1990's ._.  Damn, wish I'd've known...



Spoiler



Sorry Opium, couldn't resist that...


----------



## Cermage (Mar 16, 2010)

Could always like, Make the first post visible throughout all the pages with the warning. that way people can't deny they didn't see "we don't provide rom links e.t.c" Chances a lot of the people who ask for the links don't see the warning in the first place as clicking on the thread on the index will bring you to the lastest page of the thread. 

I've seen a couple sites do this, but not for the same purpose.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 16, 2010)

That'd possibly be more complicated than a warning at the top of each page, which can be quickly/dirtily hacked in.

lolpseudocode

```
if ($parent_section == "NDS") { include("./custom/warnings/big_release.txt"); }
```


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay now I know its frustrating for everyone (except the......"people" that do it) to have threads full of


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "OMG teh ROM is OUT, WHERE can i getz it?"
> "Link to Rom"


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm actually glad that this is getting a fair bit of notice from various tempers with some of you refining the idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope this idea can be refined into something usable.

so far I think the best idea I've seen is putting a warning up throught the NDS section next to the "ADD REPLY" e.t.c. buttons at the top and bottom of the page


----------



## prowler (Mar 16, 2010)

Like this?


Spoiler










That's a good idea actually


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 16, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yeah pretty much something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but in a more noticeable colour obvious (but not something that would stand out TOO much from the site design)


----------



## House Spider (Mar 16, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm liking that idea too.


----------



## prowler (Mar 17, 2010)

I just thought it _could_ help with the people posting in the new releases.
For the people posting crap on shovelware.


----------

